# Sewing Machine



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I know that many of us have sewing machines but has anyone thought about running those when the power goes out? Have you thought about getting one of those foot powered machines or are you going to sew by hand?


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Hand cranked.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I have my great grandmothers treadle sewing machine, which I can put into service. I can also sew by hand but it is not my favorite thing to do.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

2 tredle singers and I can sew by hand.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I can sew by hand as well. I have been told my hand stitches look like they were done by machine.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Most electrics have fairly small motors that could be run from batteries and an inverter.


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

I have one, well, it is at my Dad's but it supposed to be mine....


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

I have an old singer. It was my granddads. He worked for NASA so this machine sewed stuff sitting on the moon right now. It looks like it wouldn't take much to convert it to a foot powered machine.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

the website "treadleon" has lots of info ref treadle sewing machines with many repair & conversion links.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Any Singer that uses a belt is a simple conversiion to tredle. Singer made a "toy" called the Sew Easy that is a fully functional sewing machine made as a first machine for little girls. I have one of the later ones that was made in Turkey. You can find 'em on ebay.


----------



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

I have an older kenmore that I have put on an old treadle base. So I can now even do zig zag as well as button holes with it. And I do also know how to hand sew but would rather do the treadle kenmore that we put together than hand.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

I have 4 electric machines and 3 treadles. I have button hole attachments and a zig zagger attachment that fit one of the treadles. I can sew by hand, but only if absolutely necessary.


----------



## BankerGal (Nov 7, 2011)

I have my grandmother's treadle machine in addition to my modern ones. I enjoy hand sewing, but arthritis is catching up to me.


----------



## lisankd (Mar 8, 2013)

Two tredles and I sew by hand and knit and crochet. My children do too (even my boys). My boys can do it in an emergency but my daughters and I enjoy it.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

This is the treadle I want:

http://www.sewingmachineoutlet.com/j712t.htm Modern features in a treadle machine.

And this cabinet:

http://www.cottagecraftworks.com/sewing-cabinets-amish-furniture-sewing-machine-cabinet-p-217.html They do have cheaper models, but this one is sweet.

Just my opinion.


----------



## JSank80 (Apr 30, 2013)

The old treadles are getting hard to come by, but they are invaluable. Another thing to consider is the thread, cloth won't be hard to come by cause you can always patchwork usable scraps, but thread that you can run through a machine will run out first.


----------



## twiggie (Jan 3, 2009)

We have my great grandmothers treadle machine but it is out of service for now, I also have an old Singer that belonged to my grandmother that could probably be converted to a treadle, and I can hand sew fairly well but it's definitely not my favorite thing to do.


----------

